# 3/20/08 - New Online Atlas Is An Easy Way To Check Ground and Surface Water Withdrawa



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ever wonder how much ground or surface water your county, town or community uses and what it's used for? ODNR and its partners have made it easier to answer these questions by creating a Water Withdrawal Atlas Web page for each county and watershed in Ohio.

More...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was actually just on this site the other day. A buddy of mine pointed me there to check out a well log. If anyone is curious to read a well log for their own well you can get access to it there provided it is not too old. I found it to be interesting and helpful.


----------

